# Ducks on Clark Hill Question



## ducfanatic (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey, yall just wanted to ask a question to anybody living in the augusta area or  that hunts clarks hill a lot. And this is not to steal anybody's spot or anything like that, but has anybody seen any good number of ducks on the ga. side of clarks hill. I used to hunt around Long Cane Creek on the SC side about 4 yrs. ago and there were a good number of ducks around. But we had that bad summer drought and that side of  the lake got too low to hunt. I've scouted around on the Ga. side 2 or 3 times, but I've never really noticed a good concentration of ducks . Lots of geese, but no ducks. So has anybody had a lot of success duck hunting on the GA. side?


----------



## levi5002 (Sep 29, 2011)

...........keep scouting. if there are good numbers" you'll find em!


----------



## HermanMerman (Sep 29, 2011)

Fishing creek. Put in at the ramp and go right, all the way to the back of the creek. Used to wear them out there.


----------



## vrooom (Sep 29, 2011)

Can be covered up if you hit it right


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 29, 2011)

Good luck hunting Fishing Creek.  desert there now.  No water.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 30, 2011)

*killed allot of mallards*

on Clarks Hill . But that was the 1980s.


----------



## GAGE (Sep 30, 2011)

I saw 5 pintails, and killed one off the hill several years ago.


----------



## sgmcmahon (Sep 30, 2011)

Herman,

Maybe you can drive him back there next time.  Geesh!


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 30, 2011)

Here we go again.....


----------



## PintailM2 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Larry Young Jr (Sep 30, 2011)

It's just another day on GON FORUM!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gacowboy (Sep 30, 2011)

No water and no ducks!!
I heard Oconee is kickin'


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Sep 30, 2011)

Well, let's see how many other places the know it alls can name.


----------



## t bird (Sep 30, 2011)

gacowboy said:


> No water and no ducks!!
> I heard Oconee is kickin'



Nope no water on the big o. Lake jackson is were all the ducks are and water!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 30, 2011)

sgmcmahon said:


> Herman,
> 
> Maybe you can drive him back there next time.  Geesh!


You must have missed the post below



emusmacker said:


> Good luck hunting Fishing Creek.  desert there now.  No water.


----------



## swampninja (Sep 30, 2011)

*Hmmmm*

Fill your boat up and ride in and out of the creeks until ya see ducksl If ya cant find any, dont hunt. Maybe you can find a remote area and go way back and get some woodies. Look for some oaks overhanging the water. that would be a start.


----------



## sgmcmahon (Oct 2, 2011)

emusmacker is right, they are draining clarks hill to repair the dam.  of course, if people were scouting they would see this.  it just frustrates me when people give turn by turns to spots.


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 2, 2011)

Exactly sgmcmahon, I understand it's public water, but a little actual scouting will benefit a whole lot more.  I hear on here all the time folks complaining about other hunters, beating them to the spot or having to shine off or crowded water. You know why, everyone knows the same spots.  If you get out and burn some gas in the boat and burn calories walking in to some places, you will have many more less crowded places that will hold birds.  Trust me, the Hill has birds, just go find em.


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Oct 3, 2011)

The birds are there, there is just plenty of water between them. Scout areas of the lake that are less traveled and keep your eyes peeled


----------

